# Camping on board Italy>Greece



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,
anyone thinking of travelling to Greece this year, Superfast ferries are
re-introducing 'camping on board' with 230 v. EHU from 1st. April thru
31st. Oct. from Ancona to Corfu' Igoumentsia, Patrasso.
www.superfast.com

saluti,
eddied


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for that, did the journey with Minoan Lines last time, but came back via Venice.

PhilJ


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

eddied said:


> Hi everyone,
> anyone thinking of travelling to Greece this year, Superfast ferries are
> re-introducing 'camping on board' with 230 v. EHU from 1st. April thru
> 31st. Oct. from Ancona to Corfu' Igoumentsia, Patrasso.
> ...


That's good news, not before time. I wonder if Blue Star will also re introduce campin on board. Both ferry lines are owned by the same company.

Don


----------

